# Peavey vypyr or line 6 spider IV



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

hi,I'm going to buy amp.
im beginner and i want play metal,mostly death and black.i got yamaha starter pack,so it contains yamaha eg-1112c guitar and GA-15 amp, and i own Zoom G1X multi effect.i wanna upgrade my amp,so i wanna sell my amp and effect to buy new amp.
now i wanna choose between line6 spider IV 30w & peavey vypyr 30 w?
which one u prefer?


----------



## fitterhappier (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey there - 

I would recommend the Vypyr. I think their amp models are a little more convincing than the Line 6. Plus - Peavey's durability is superior to the Line 6.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

Id go with the peavey. They sound sooo much better, and, if youve got the money, the tube option isnt very expensive either


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

which tube model?in our country the price is higher than original price
i live in iran


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

dianatdesigner said:


> which tube model?in our country the price is higher than original price
> i live in iran


 
The vypyr tube 60, but if youre only going for a 30 watt then never mind lol. BUT, I suggest you save a bit more money, and then go and buy it, because youll be much happier, and then if you ever join a band, thatll definetely be loud enough


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

i never go to band,i just practice at home
and i like to save money for buying new multi effect


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

and actually the 30w is so loud for me.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

But the reason for going that route is just in case you do end up playing for a band, youll be ready. And the 30 watt will never keep up, in fact you wont hear it. Im just saying it would be great to have because you never know what will come up. And also, why go the spider/vypyr route if youre gonna buy a mulit fx unit?


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

i dunno,maybe i don't. just i don't wanna pay more budget in this period of time.maybe later i buy anything else.but for now,i can't pay lots of budget just for amp.i need save budget for my life
thats why i consider maybe its better i buy 30w version


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

dianatdesigner said:


> i dunno,maybe i don't. just i don't wanna pay more budget in this period of time.maybe later i buy anything else.but for now,i can't pay lots of budget just for amp.i need save budget for my life
> thats why i consider maybe its better i buy 30w version


 
Well go for it, and then just buy something really nice later. All I was saying though is just keep saving up money until you can buy something that youll be happy with longer. Because you save money that way, think the long run, not for the time being


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

the only worth thing that is useful for me,it's tube.
not the 60w,not usb port.
i can get satisfied with 30w too


----------



## wespaul (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought the Peavey sounded awful (I had the 120watt tube head). I found when I really cranked it that the built-in noise gate fell apart and I'd get really bad feedback, too. I took a $200 hit just to get rid of it.

I've never had a problem with Line 6 products. I'd recommend the Spider IV.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 31, 2011)

wespaul said:


> I thought the Peavey sounded awful (I had the 120watt tube head). I found when I really cranked it that the built-in noise gate fell apart and I'd get really bad feedback, too. I took a $200 hit just to get rid of it.
> 
> I've never had a problem with Line 6 products. I'd recommend the Spider IV.



I had the same issue with my Vypyr Tube 60. It really wasn't as tweakable as I'd hoped and the core preamp modelling was very inaccurate on the whole and most of the models were useless. 

Honestly, I don't think I could recommend the Spider either. If you can source one locally, I'd look for a used Flextone III or Vetta.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

we don't have much brands here, i mention to buy vypyr 30


----------



## Edika (Dec 31, 2011)

You could look into Bugera amps if they are available in your country and they are not too overpriced. You could order from an internet store but I don't know the how the customs in your country works. You can check this link for example:

BUGERA 6260-212 - Cyberstore Thomann Français

Very good price but it is double than the price of a vypyr 30 in Europe. But you have tubes and a sound that is close to the Peavey 5150.


----------



## Dead Undead (Dec 31, 2011)

Look for a used VOX VT30 and a TS9. You can thank me later. Avoid the new VT+'s though. Why did VOX mess with a good thing?


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 31, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Look for a used VOX VT30 and a TS9. You can thank me later. Avoid the new VT+'s though. Why did VOX mess with a good thing?



Yup, i've heard great things about those old Vox ones, and only complaints about their successor. Of the ones i've tried, the Fender Mustangs get my vote.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Dec 31, 2011)

Fender Mustang destroys both, hands down.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 31, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Look for a used VOX VT30 and a TS9. You can thank me later. Avoid the new VT+'s though. Why did VOX mess with a good thing?



i don't imagine its very easy for him to get an amp like this in Iran. It seems to me that he is looking for one of those two because they are cheap, and available to him, and will do what he wants. 

i've had both for practicing, and i preferred the spider over the vyper. although, for the price, i'd take either.


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 31, 2011)

dianatdesigner said:


> hi,I'm going to buy amp.
> im beginner and i want play metal,mostly death and black.i got yamaha starter pack,so it contains yamaha eg-1112c guitar and GA-15 amp, and i own Zoom G1X multi effect.i wanna upgrade my amp,so i wanna sell my amp and effect to buy new amp.
> now i wanna choose between line6 spider IV 30w & peavey vypyr 30 w?
> which one u prefer?


 
I've got both a Peavey Vypyr 30 and a 6505+ half stack and all I ever play is the Vypyr. Personally, I would save a bit more money and get the 60 tube model because it sounds even better. Honestly I wouldn't even bother with anything made by Line 6.


----------



## Angus Clark (Dec 31, 2011)

If your just practicing, I'd get a Line 6 UX1 or something of that line and use Pod Farm. It comes with some great models, and with some tweaking they can sound excellent. If you want it to push air, plug the interface into some speakers and you're good to go. I'd be happy to send you some patches (or anyone who would like some)(\shameless self promotion) to get started. Seriously would recommend this sort of set up.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 31, 2011)

I got one of the first runs of the vypyr 75 1x12 combo. It was OK. Fast forward a couple of years I picked up a vypyr 30 head. Sounded better.

BUT, both had the same problem and I don't know if Peavey has fixed it yet. There is a 'RINGING' sound that starts to occur as soon as you play. It's at the beginning of the note and ending of the note being played. Especially with the High Gain models.

Has something to do with the impedance at the input. It wouldn't do it with active pickups only passives.......weird. 

I'm not the only one that has had this experience. Search the web, there are pages of this complaint. 

Otherwise, I thought the TONE was a little better than the Line 6. Not by much.


----------



## allshallperishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

i own a line 6 and it gets the job done and will be A LOT easier for a beginner. the peavy is pretty confusing, i tried one once and didnt really like it... its really about what you like though so you should try both of them out!


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

i don't know,yesterday i go to store that i want sell my amp,multi effect.
he says he had 5,6 brand that can show them for me.like vox,roland,marshall,line6,..
then he said if u wanna make that budget for ur amp,u can get marshall mc head and cabinet(he made an ex).


----------



## dianatdesigner (Dec 31, 2011)

wut i now i want to do,is just playing metal,and have some fun and learn guitar.
if i buy good amp,with good sounds like marshall,or other stuff that just had distortion,i should buy multi effect too.and i don't have much budget to do that.i know that some amp maybe much better sound than the others,but i wanna enjoy now.cause i have so little time to practice daily or weekly,if i don't enjoy playing.maybe it comes like these 4 years,the guitar maybe use as drawer


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vypyr will sound much better than the Line 6. For the money it's one of the best practice amps you can get. If you don't believe me, the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 1, 2012)

buddy i can load page,u got youtube link?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 1, 2012)

the peavey by far.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 1, 2012)

allshallperishfan said:


> i own a line 6 and it gets the job done and will be A LOT easier for a beginner. the peavy is pretty confusing, i tried one once and didnt really like it... its really about what you like though so you should try both of them out!



This was my big thing with the Vypyrs. They're so complicated to use. The whole interface sucks to work with. The VOX and Line 6 Spiders are much more intuitive, if you ask me. I just think the VOX sounds much, much better.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 3, 2012)

so wut u prefer for upto 400$ amp?


----------



## wespaul (Jan 3, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> This was my big thing with the Vypyrs. They're so complicated to use. The whole interface sucks to work with. The VOX and Line 6 Spiders are much more intuitive, if you ask me. I just think the VOX sounds much, much better.



My deal with the Vypyr was that it had a USB output and touted that as one of it's capabilities, but it sounded awful when I hooked it up to my computer. There was also no software - just plug and play. It was a complete mess.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 3, 2012)

now i sell my amp,multieffect.
the store suggest me to buy a used Marshall 250DFX same price as vypyr 30?
so?wut this is?i hear the amp,and it just loud.i think vypyr have better sound that


----------



## pitbulltodd (Jan 3, 2012)

i think you should get the vypyr 30. for a beginner it's a very good amp. if your still playing in a year or 2 you can start saving for a tube amp.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 4, 2012)

anyone else opinion on this?


----------



## flint757 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have spider III and the Peavey Vypyr 30watt. Neither is great, but I like the Vypyr more. As a practice amp it is more than satisfactory. In that price range it'd be hard to get fully satisfied anyhow.

EDIT

Guitar Center has a lot of used MG100 Marshalls or whatever they are called which tells me they aren't worth keeping by those who buy them.

Try them all out though. I found the Roland and Vox to sound terrible IMO.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 4, 2012)

if i buy better amp i should buy effect or unit too.i don't have so much budget and i don't want to spend lots of budget.
is there any close amp to peavey vypyr?or any other series of peavey?


----------



## Justin7 (Jan 5, 2012)

dianatdesigner said:


> i never go to band,i just practice at home
> and i like to save money for buying new multi effect


The Vypyr has a multi effects unit built in so that would be quite unnecessary to go for a effects pedal. I second the tube option because the difference in sound quality is worth it.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 6, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> This was my big thing with the Vypyrs. They're so complicated to use. The whole interface sucks to work with. The VOX and Line 6 Spiders are much more intuitive, if you ask me. I just think the VOX sounds much, much better.


 
Complicated? Seriously? I showed my 5 years old how to operate it in a couple minutes. All its got is some knobs that you twist and a few others that you push to enable gain or edit the effects & stompboxes.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 6, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Complicated? Seriously? I showed my 5 years old how to operate it in a couple minutes. All its got is some knobs that you twist and a few others that you push to enable gain or edit the effects & stompboxes.



Agreed

My Mark IV (tube amp) in comparison to my Vypyr is about a 100x more complicated too so that wasn't good advice across the board. Didn't even need to read the manual to work the Vypyr.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 7, 2012)

ok,i agree on peavey.
so I'm going to buy peavy vypyr 30 or 75?(depends on wut dollar price goes up here)
so 30 or 75?or 30 and saving money for sanpera II?


----------



## flint757 (Jan 8, 2012)

dianatdesigner said:


> ok,i agree on peavey.
> so I'm going to buy peavy vypyr 30 or 75?(depends on wut dollar price goes up here)
> so 30 or 75?or 30 and saving money for sanpera II?



Sanpera II is pretty cool. The question is how loud (or quiet) does it need to be for you? That's more relevant than price. You could also get the tube version I think it's the vypyr 60 watt.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 8, 2012)

the 30w is great for me,i can't use louder sound.the main reason i asked is the 75w version has usb studio recording.so does it worth to save budget for it?
and the tube version is expensive for me,if i have that money,definitely i'll go for it.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 8, 2012)

dianatdesigner said:


> the 30w is great for me,i can't use louder sound.the main reason i asked is the 75w version has usb studio recording.so does it worth to save budget for it?
> and the tube version is expensive for me,if i have that money,definitely i'll go for it.



I'd say go tube over 75 (just seems cool) and the 30 will probably do you just fine. I think the only difference is the USB, cool feature, but you can update through midi and I have a feeling it probably sounds bad, but IDK. Not sure what the other differences are, but I think 30 will do you good and you will want a foot controller makes life so much easier.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll go on record saying the USB recording feature is awful. I couldn't get a good tone to save my life through that thing, and, believe me, I tried. I had the 120w head.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 9, 2012)

should i buy sanpera I or save budget for later to buy sanpera II?


----------



## flint757 (Jan 9, 2012)

dianatdesigner said:


> should i buy sanpera I or save budget for later to buy sanpera II?



Both are good just depends on what you think you will need. I find 2 foot pedals to be fairly useful.


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 15, 2012)

wits the change will be in line6?
look at the main page
a new amp series?


----------



## dianatdesigner (Jan 28, 2012)

if i buy vypyr 15w and sanpera II together,will i have all features in vypyr 30w?(editable stomp boxes,editable amp mod,...)


----------



## flint757 (Jan 28, 2012)

dianatdesigner said:


> if i buy vypyr 15w and sanpera II together,will i have all features in vypyr 30w?(editable stomp boxes,editable amp mod,...)



I don't think the sanpera works on the 15 and I don't think there are any stomp box effets either. Updating on the 30 will be easier as well, not sure if you even can update the 15. Not 100% certain though do some research. I'm lazy


----------



## dianatdesigner (Feb 5, 2012)

finally i buy peavey 30 .
now i should how can i be good player
if u can help me to make good path


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought a line 6 75W a long time ago because I thought they sounded awesome, especially with all of the effects that came with it. Now that I've been playing more and have had the chance to try out different amps, I've realized that I wanted a tube-sounding tone. It sounds so much more nicer and cleaner. Line 6 is just digital tone, and its a naturally bassy amp and you don't have much EQ-control.

My best friend has a peavey vypyr 120W and that thing sounds amazing. The tones we've fooled around with and go on it are so close to the 6505/ JSX, whatever else.

I like Line6, but I'd have to say go for the Peavey. You'll thank yourself later on!


----------



## Outside (Feb 6, 2012)

Peavey hands down!

I had a line 6 and it was such a crappy sounding amp...the good thing is it was FREE!

But it was a old Spider 210 and man it was horrid, I did go and checked out there new stuff recently and it is also ass. Even the Spider valve stuff...complete ass!


----------



## flint757 (Feb 6, 2012)

Outside said:


> Peavey hands down!
> 
> I had a line 6 and it was such a crappy sounding amp...the good thing is it was FREE!
> 
> But it was a old Spider 210 and man it was horrid, I did go and checked out there new stuff recently and it is also ass. Even the Spider valve stuff...complete ass!



I replaced a spider III stack for the peavey 30 for practice purposes. It was an improvement for sure.


----------

